# Expats in Guadalajara!



## zainfidel (Jul 7, 2014)

Greetings to you all and thank you for letting me join your online community. I just moved to Guadalajara yesterday from Oakland, California. I'm interested in meeting up with anyone willing to discuss the ins and outs of life in Guadalajara. While I did not arrive here completely blind (my girlfriend is from here) it would be helpful to get advice that she cannot give with regards to immigration, job-seeking, business opportunities, etc. If we could get together for a beer or something I'd happily cover expenses. I'm new to the forum so I'm not sure the best way to make contact, but let's give it a try. Looking forward to insightful conversations! 
Oliver


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

zainfidel said:


> Greetings to you all and thank you for letting me join your online community. I just moved to Guadalajara yesterday from Oakland, California. I'm interested in meeting up with anyone willing to discuss the ins and outs of life in Guadalajara. While I did not arrive here completely blind (my girlfriend is from here) it would be helpful to get advice that she cannot give with regards to immigration, job-seeking, business opportunities, etc. If we could get together for a beer or something I'd happily cover expenses. I'm new to the forum so I'm not sure the best way to make contact, but let's give it a try. Looking forward to insightful conversations!
> Oliver


Hi, Oliver, and welcome to the Forum. Once you've made five posts, you'll be able to send and receive PMs.


----------



## zainfidel (Jul 7, 2014)

Then I am 60% of the way there! Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

zainfidel said:


> Then I am 60% of the way there! Thanks!


That's right - just two more to go!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

zainfidel said:


> Greetings to you all and thank you for letting me join your online community. I just moved to Guadalajara yesterday from Oakland, California. I'm interested in meeting up with anyone willing to discuss the ins and outs of life in Guadalajara. While I did not arrive here completely blind (my girlfriend is from here) it would be helpful to get advice that she cannot give with regards to immigration, job-seeking, business opportunities, etc. If we could get together for a beer or something I'd happily cover expenses. I'm new to the forum so I'm not sure the best way to make contact, but let's give it a try. Looking forward to insightful conversations!
> Oliver


After you have enough posts for a Private Message conversation, let's talk. I would be glad to join you for a beer. What part of the city to you live in?


----------



## zainfidel (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks! I think this makes five so I will try to send you a message now.


----------



## zainfidel (Jul 7, 2014)

I guess i need to learn to count, because this will be the fifth. Haha


----------



## zainfidel (Jul 7, 2014)

To actually answer your question, I am staying at a hostel in Centro right now. So I still need to find a place. I'm hoping under $8,000/month until I can secure work and ensure that I have an income.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

zainfidel said:


> To actually answer your question, I am staying at a hostel in Centro right now. So I still need to find a place. I'm hoping under $8,000/month until I can secure work and ensure that I have an income.


$8,000/month will go a long way in Guadalajara unless you want to live in Providencia or Bugambilias.


----------

